# Plant ID Help



## Hurriken (Oct 15, 2006)

I was looking through the gallery and I was wondering if anyone can ID the plant growing on the rock? I'd like something similar that would grow in low to medium light with DIY CO2.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a moss of some kind, but we'd need a better photo to tell what species it might be.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Yea this picture is not good... looks like either a moss or riccia(lighter green color)... and pretty much that were it. Either one you can growing them on the rock with the setting you want but moss is easier.


----------



## Hurriken (Oct 15, 2006)

Would Pellia/Coral Moss and is it readily available? BTW, sorry for posting in the wrong place. I knew there had to be an ID forum but I couldn't find it.


----------

